# Lingettes pour nettoyer écran iMac !!!



## Tangi (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,
Voilà c'est un question maintes fois posée, et je croyais avoir trouvé une réponse dans les forums mais elle ne concernait apparemment que les écrans des portables et non des Mac de bureau...
Disposant d'un Imac G4 (l'écran est donc mou, il ne s'agit pas d'un écran en verre), je me demandais si des lingettes de la marque Vu, par exemple, pouvaient être utilisées pour nettoyer mon écran...
J'ai des toutes petites taches qui, a sec, ne partent pas...

Je vous remercie d'avance...


----------



## demougin (26 Novembre 2004)

moi je ne m'y risque pas, j'utilise un chiffon très doux, eventuellement en en humidikiant un coin, les produits chimiques qui imprègnent ces machins peuvent avoir des effets non prévus sur les écrans lcd


----------



## Tangi (26 Novembre 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne m'y risque pas, j'utilise un chiffon très doux, eventuellement en en humidikiant un coin, les produits chimiques qui imprègnent ces machins peuvent avoir des effets non prévus sur les écrans lcd


Bonjour,
C'est bien ce que je pensais, mieux vaut poser la question, avant de faire une bêtise. Je te remercie . 
Si toutefois quelqu'un les utilisait pour nettoyer son écran, qu'il se fasse connaître...


----------



## TNK (26 Novembre 2004)

Iclean deMonster, en vente sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## Napoléon (27 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'utilise un produit T'nB (en vente en grande surface), il s'agit d'un kit lingettes microfibres + Gel "Special LCD/Plasma" (antistatique) et c'est vraiment très efficace...

Gilles


----------



## Tangi (29 Novembre 2004)

Napoléon a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'utilise un produit T'nB (en vente en grande surface), il s'agit d'un kit lingettes microfibres + Gel "Special LCD/Plasma" (antistatique) et c'est vraiment très efficace...
> 
> Gilles


Salut,
Je ne connaissais pas. Je testerai...
Merci à tous...


----------



## JPTK (29 Novembre 2004)

> Disposant d'un Imac G4 (l'écran est donc mou, il ne s'agit pas d'un écran en verre), je me demandais si des lingettes de la marque Vu, par exemple, pouvaient être utilisées pour nettoyer mon écran...
> J'ai des toutes petites taches qui, a sec, ne partent pas...



Elles vont parfaitement bien, ce sont celles que j'utilise pour mon FORMAC TFT 17. Tant qu'il n'y a pas d'alcool ou produits dérivés, tu ne risques rien, et ces lingettes n'en contiennent pas.


----------



## Tangi (30 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Elles vont parfaitement bien, ce sont celles que j'utilise pour mon FORMAC TFT 17. Tant qu'il n'y a pas d'alcool ou produits dérivés, tu ne risques rien, et ces lingettes n'en contiennent pas.


Merci bien, je te fais confiance alors je les utiliserai, ça m'évitera d'avoir à acheter autre chose...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> Voilà c'est un question maintes fois posée, et je croyais avoir trouvé une réponse dans les forums mais elle ne concernait apparemment que les écrans des portables et non des Mac de bureau...



La strucure des écrans est pareil. Une petite recherche avec «Nettoyer un écran» en mot-clé devrait te renseigner.


----------



## demougin (30 Novembre 2004)

éviter aussi la paille de fer ...........


----------



## Tangi (30 Novembre 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> éviter aussi la paille de fer ...........


Précieux conseil, merci mille fois...


----------

